# XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2800lm)



## gopajti (Dec 22, 2011)

*XTAR S1*

LED: 3x Cree XM-L U2
Battery: 3x18650/18700 Li-ion
Working Voltage: 2.75-4.2V
Output/Runtime: min. 30lm (330h), max. 2800lm (95m)
Max range: 360m
Max Intensity: 32500cd
Switch: Head magnetic ring switch
Mode: SOS/Strobe/High/Preset/Select
Water resistance: IPX-8 standard
Material: 6061 Aluminium, HA Type-III
Impact resistant: 1m
Size: 83mm (head), 47mm (body), 240mm (length)
Weight: 888g (excluding batteries)

pics



























+ new XTAR 18650 3100mAh (Panasonic NCR18650A cell inside) coming soon


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Interesting... 
It would be great if it would really have 2750 lumen's we'll see, 83mm head looks promising for some throw - but good find gopajti!!!


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Looks like cannon!
I've heard it's a follow-up model for D30, D31 released in 2009.
Thanks for good information. gopajti!


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Looks good  , but only Max range: 359m and Max Intensity: 32300cd, IMO a little bit low for this kind of light.


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

When looking at the figures, it's not bad compared to TM11 & RRT-3 . 
- S1..............TM11.........RRT-3
- 32,300 cd....20,000cd....30,000cd
- 359m..........283m..........346m


----------



## kj2 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Well, in that case, those are nice numbers 

-only the working voltage isn't good. "Working Voltage: 2.7-4.2V" - 3* 18650 3,7V = 11,1V.


----------



## ico (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

I guess they're connected in parallel


----------



## jake25 (Dec 22, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

I guess the cat's out of the bag now. I do like the preset & select system they use.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

more pics 
http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/sh...ng-the-Xtar-S1-3x-XML-U2-2700-Lumens-3x18650!


----------



## NickBose (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

It sure is a humongous torche


----------



## bigchelis (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

I parralel if I understand correctly, that means you add up the mA capacity. So, it would be 4.2V input and about 6000~8000mAh capacity depending on the cells.


While that may seem great, at potentially 9A hitting each cell......well lets say the OTF lumens could and in my experience do suffer due to cell sag. 

IMHO it would have been better off like the Dry XM-L which is 12.4V input and only 3A~5A per cell. Same power just less cell sag.

bigC


----------



## dthrckt (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*



bigchelis said:


> While that may seem great, at potentially 9A hitting each cell......well lets say the OTF lumens could and in my experience do suffer due to cell sag.
> bigC



ummmm, I'm no expert, but I don't think so

if each cell were dumping 9A, that'd be 27A at 4.2V. There wouldn't be any sag because it would go poof...

http://batteryuniversity.com/learn/article/serial_and_parallel_battery_configurations


----------



## 2100 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Actually, it is about ~3.7V input for the driver after sag and current is around 9 amps. Each cell sees 1/3 of that, 3A. Like the TM11 but that one has 1 additional cell. Those 3 cells would act as if it is one big cell with 8+ AH battery.


----------



## hellokitty[hk] (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*



bigchelis said:


> IMHO it would have been better off like the Dry XM-L which is 12.4V input and only 3A~5A per cell. Same power just less cell sag.
> 
> bigC


Series or parallel, driving 3 LEDs at 3A each pulls 3 amps from each battery regardless.


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 23, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Looks like a control ring interface?

"Switch: Head magnetic ring switch"


----------



## gopajti (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

first post updated


----------



## Glenn7 (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: XTAR S1 (3*XM-L U2, 2750lm)*

Woooooooh its massive!!


----------



## Bigmac_79 (Dec 27, 2011)

gopajti said:


>



Now that's a flashlight!


----------



## jake25 (Dec 27, 2011)

Where do you get these pictures gopatji?!


----------



## gopajti (Dec 27, 2011)

Jake
S1 pics originally posted: shoudian forum. (battery pictures are mine)


----------



## kj2 (Dec 27, 2011)

new batteries  yes!


----------



## candle lamp (Dec 28, 2011)

So good!


----------



## 2100 (Dec 28, 2011)

From the beam profile, it seems like it would be more than than 30k cd, with the light driven so hard and with U2. I have a good number of DRYs and a DRY drivered SR3800. They already very nearly touch 30k cd. This light has reflector size between the DRY and various budgetlight 3 x XM-Ls and the TK70.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 28, 2011)

2100 said:


> From the beam profile, it seems like it would be more than than 30k cd, with the light driven so hard and with U2. I have a good number of DRYs and a DRY drivered SR3800. They already very nearly touch 30k cd. This light has reflector size between the DRY and various budgetlight 3 x XM-Ls and the TK70.



According to gopajti's number obtained from shoudian.com, it is more than 30k cd (32,300 cd). Would be great to see it compared to a TK70.


----------



## gopajti (Dec 30, 2011)

Nikon D700 [14-24mm F2.8] F5.6, 1/8s, ISO2000, WB 5500K

RRT3 XM-L





XTAR S1





RRT3 XM-L





XTAR S1





pics from shoudian


----------



## Craig K (Dec 30, 2011)

Wow look at those beam shots, the RRT3 has a lot better spill compared to the XTAR, I don't really like the beam on the XTAR.


----------



## xed888 (Dec 30, 2011)

the S1 definitely has throw capabilities. Wide and deep reflectors. What do you guys reckon? According to the data, they should have similar throw.

Very nice cool white beam though, unlike the green of the Jetbeam.


----------



## kj2 (Dec 30, 2011)

nice throw, but the shape of the spill of the S1- I dont like.


----------



## Profi58 (Jan 1, 2012)

I saw in the last time a lot of flashlights with 3 Leds and 3 or 4 18650-batteries. These flashlights are big and unwieldy. I think, it ´s on time to make a better battery than Lithium-18650. The chemistry of this new battery must be better than now, so that one battery reach 6000 - 10.000 mAh and 5 -7 A in size like the 18650. If I see the XTAR S1, then I see a floodlight, but not a flashlight.


----------



## captainclean (Jan 9, 2012)

Here's a couple of pics I took in my yard with the S1, they're not the greatest but it was cold out!


----------



## 2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Profi58 said:


> If I see the XTAR S1, then I see a *floodlight*, but not a flashlight.



I am afraid that is wrong. It nearly matches the TK70 in lux intensity. With its 83mm HD, don't think there were any doubts in the first place for some. The manual understated the specs.


----------



## 2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Target distance about 110m

XTAR S1 







Fenix TK70


----------



## candle lamp (Jan 10, 2012)

- Target distance from the S1 : far more than 130m 
- Brightness : High
- Batteries : 3 x Panasonic NCR18650A(3100mAh)





.




.


----------



## 2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

Nice candle lamp, am sure you are enjoying your light. This is a very high quality piece of equipment (super solid!). Do check out my review (google for it, it will come up) and I have done quite a bit of measurements.


----------



## recDNA (Jan 10, 2012)

2100 said:


> Target distance about 110m
> 
> XTAR S1
> 
> ...



Neither flashlight has any hotspot at all at 110 meters?

In the other picture isn't a 1 second exposure kind of long? Does that resemble what your eyes see?

Thanks for the beam shots! A picture says a thousand words!


----------



## 2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

recDNA, there is a hotspot. IT is just not very defined like a Olight M3X. Anyway this is for the M3X. At such distances and on real objects the hotspot is usually not very defined. You can see that in all my write-ups/reviews, i usually don't do white walls, no real bearings for throwers (meant to be used at a distance).

Exposure depends on 3 factors, not only duration. The shot is 1 second, at f2.8 aperture and ISO 100 sensitivity. It is the same as 1/128th second, f1.4, ISO 3200.

For info, my shots are all 1/8th seconds, f1.8, ISO500. 

Olight M3X


----------



## recDNA (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for the explanation. So then the picture fairly represents the appearance of the beam to your eyes?


----------



## 2100 (Jan 10, 2012)

recDNA, yes for my picture it is fairly representative. I have checked the beam again on a normal netbook high contrast LED type of screen (easy to clip the highlights, makes things look brighter actually if the picture is bright enough) and on my IPS LCD screen which i use for my photography work. Pretty close to reality.

A good idea is to check against the other lights, as you can see from the lights at the stairscase, it looks pretty normal. It is not brighter than it should be. 

Candle Lamp's picture is also pretty normal, MAYBE a wee bit darker than reality even.


----------



## joe1512 (Jan 11, 2012)

It would be nice to see other picture comparisons. I always hate the building ones because I think they are deceptive even if the picture looks like the actual site. I know for sure that the TK70 has a strong hotspot which doesnt show up at all in this pic. (I own a TK70). It looks like a lightsaber at night when pointed up.

Ive seen other pic comparisons between TK70 and the various other 3x XM-L and the throw of the TK70 was what really set it apart from the others.


----------



## 2100 (Jan 12, 2012)

joe, maybe you could have been mistaken by a phenomenon that is induced by "zoom". Additionally my site is a bit light polluted, but trust me if someone wore black there i could not see it with naked eyes. If i point at a distant target, it seems to have less of a hotspot due to the relation to the ambient light and also because the lux goes down. These are throwers so i think 25-50 metre shots are not what i would test. When seen with binos, it does not give me a good hotspot. It is just a simple relation of how the brain deciphers an image to have a hotspot in the middle in relation to the sides (which are dark). I have 9 multi-XML lights and I do not consider my TK70 or any of them to have a particularly strong hotspot.  

If you want hotspot, here it is. But do note the varying distances. As you can see as the distance rises, the hotspot goes down.
http://www.thaicpf.com/webboard/index.php?topic=2877.0


You could see more pictures of thr S1 here (this should be candle lamp's?) http://www.lightforum.net/zboard.php?id=6&no=608


Here's SR90 and TK70 with foilage, still no hotspot but since it's a 100% dark site it's still better.
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ix-TK70-%96-Olight-SR90-Microfire-Warrior-III



Another of mine but at 450 metres. What I feel is not many test at this distance and it's difficult to shoot w/o the equipment.







Hotspot, simply because for this light it is way under the performance envelope of the light.


----------



## selfbuilt (Jan 14, 2012)

My review of this light is now up:

Xtar S1 (3xXM-L, 3x18650) "Thrower" Review: RUNTIMES, VIDEO, BEAMSHOTS and more! 

:wave:


----------



## BLUE LED (Jan 14, 2012)

It's so hard to pass on the throw of The Xtar S1. I can feel the lux and 3x XM-L U2 pulling me towards the light.


----------

